# got my tongue pierced



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok i think some of you might beable to give me some tips. i just got my tongue peirced and so far so swollen. well its going fine sometimes it aches but not too bad its just swollen i can talk fine exept for s it sounds like i have a lisp lol!! oh well that'll go away but do any of you have any tips on care? i already know a few but i still enjoy advice from others ya know. so far i only mouth wash twice or three times a day thats what the peircer told me i use very mild mouth wash and i gargle salt water about every half hour to hour he told me to gargle it as much as possible cuz it helps with healing. and i gently brush around it when im brushing my teeth. what i really would like to know is what are some signs of infection?? so those of you who do know about this please fill me in. thanks!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ha I've had mine pierced since I was 13 and I did it myself trust me you'll know if it gets infected and I also used mouthwash everytime I ate something or smoked


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok well i definately dont think its infected. i got it done saturday it is now tuesday its still swollen but it looks clean and i can manage with it. its just a little uncomftorble when i talk but so far so good. what kind of mouth wash did you use?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

scope I'm pretty sure can't really remember it's been so long ago. yeah it will be swollen for a while...........


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

*OUCH!! What the hell for??*


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah WHY? and what does it do?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

did they tell you to get the Gly-Oxide from a pharmacy to rinse your mouth with????? All the tattooist / piercing people here recommmend it!!!! It will keep it from getting infected! A know a lot of people who pierced their tongue and it took several days for the sweeling to go down in all of them!!! On an interesting note , did you know that if the piercist hits the wrong place in you tongue (certain nerves) you can be paralyzed for life?????


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cherol said:


> did they tell you to get the Gly-Oxide from a pharmacy to rinse your mouth with????? All the tattooist / piercing people here recommmend it!!!! It will keep it from getting infected! A know a lot of people who pierced their tongue and it took several days for the sweeling to go down in all of them!!! On an interesting note , did you know that if the piercist hits the wrong place in you tongue (certain nerves) you can be paralyzed for life?????


yeah the recomended it to me. yeah i knew that i also heard it can damage your taste buds so you cant taste ne thing.

i never imagined myself getting a tongue ring i actually despised them but i changed my mind and i love it. it actually didnt hurt it was like a pinch it hurt less then biting your tongue the worst part was when the needle broke through tyhe bottom. the next day it was pretyy damb swollen but its going down. i got it for my own personal liking i see it as getting your ears peirced ear rings have no function exept for style. thats how i see my tongue ring. its also fun to play around with.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah I guess I did mine because I wanted it and mom said no at the time so I just did it myself and no I didn't know about the vein at the time but all turned out well but I can't take mine out without feeling wierd so they better just bury me with mine in I love it!!!! Plus I just loved piercings I had my lip,eyebrow,tongue,ears,and navel done but since them I have taken them all out except my tongue and ears I just got tired of them.......


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

redog said:


> yeah WHY? and what does it do?


One reason that people have said, is that it enhances oral sex. :thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Lmfao...lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:angeldevi :thumbsup:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NesOne said:


> One reason that people have said, is that it enhances oral sex. :thumbsup:


awh u let my secret out!! just playen!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes I know... :angeldevi


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

NesOne said:


> One reason that people have said, is that it enhances oral sex. :thumbsup:


Says the guy with the avatar of a pup with its tongue hanging out


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lmfao!!!!! that's too funny!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes it was a good one, that gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LMAO...Too funny..


----------

